# Attention Captain Old Sailor........



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

NAC artillery asking permission to launch sir.

More Carnage...........Canada Style..

Best hope the NAC doesn't have your addy :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

:mn

I cannot wait to see the devastation. :dr


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice one sir... are these sanctioned?

It's times like this that I am GLAD I am a member of the NAC!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I just pooped a little bit.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

filled with popcorn? :r:bn


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

That is downright evil-looking---l half expected to see some cut-out letters arranged askew to spell out a riddle of your dastardly intentions!! :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

silverfox67 said:


> NAC artillery asking permission to launch sir.
> 
> More Carnage...........Canada Style..
> 
> Best hope the NAC doesn't have your addy :ss


do ask to go potty too? 
Thanks Al:hn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

BamaDoc77 said:


> I just pooped a little bit.


looks like diapers, maybe you will get one


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

BigVito said:


> looks like diapers, maybe you will get one


:r:r:r:r


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Uh oh... looks like the Fox has gone rogue!
:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

BigVito said:


> do ask to go potty too?
> Thanks Al:hn


What did I do?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> What did I do?


you pm'd me the message I wrote


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:mn:mn:r:r:r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Old Sailor said:


> :mn:mn:r:r:r


Geez Dave!!!! What's up with your crew lately??? All the violence and agression!!!! Make me think you guys are getting a warm spell or something!!!!!

Go Get'em Guys!!!!

Ron


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Way to be, Dave.
This looks like it's gonna be fun.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> :mn:mn:r:r:r


I believe our *OLD CAPTAIN* is saying *FIRE AWAY!!!* :tu :tu 
*BLAH BLAH BLAH*


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I have been advised by Captain Old Sailor that these hits are not sanctioned by the NAC.

Therefore I have opened the packages and returned the ordinance to its humidified bunker.

Sorry for the false launch.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

why don't I believe you :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> why don't I believe you :r


I think your crew is out of control. You need to get a handle on your men or chaos will ensue.

Al


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ahc4353 said:


> I think your crew is out of control. You need to get a handle on your men or *chaos will ensue*.
> 
> Al


:r Welcome to the REAL Jungle :r :r :r

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

He's gone rogue on me :gn:gn:gn:r I've created a monster!!!!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

silverfox67 said:


> I have been advised by Captain Old Sailor that these hits are not sanctioned by the NAC.
> 
> Therefore I have opened the packages and returned the ordinance to its humidified bunker.
> 
> Sorry for the false launch.





DragonMan said:


> Old Sailor said:
> 
> 
> > :mn:mn:r:r:r
> ...


[email protected] Captain Old Sailor changed the codes again without telling me!! 

I'm sure it won't be long before you'll find an excuse to open that bunker again!!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Baaaah

Who am I kidding

FIRE IN THE HOLE

CX 227 000 804 CA
CX 227 000 764 CA
CX 227 000 733 CA
CX 227 000 720 CA
CX 227 000 716 CA
CX 227 000 693 CA

I never was much good at following orders.

Now where the hell are these going to land.

Good news is my humidors are not full anymore :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> [email protected] Captain Old Sailor changed the codes again without telling me!!
> 
> I'm sure it won't be long before you'll find an excuse to open that bunker again!!


Nick, just aim for the tunnel!:chk:chk:chk


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

silverfox67 said:


> Baaaah
> 
> Who am I kidding
> 
> ...


there all going to CA :r another Island to not visit :ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Nick, just aim for the tunnel!:chk:chk:chk


You know what happens every time I go that route!!



BigVito said:


> there all going to CA :r another Island to not visit :ss


Sorry my friend but CA is where they are being fired from, this wave of destruction is heading over the border!!! This code I know!! :hn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DragonMan said:


> You know what happens every time I go that route!!
> 
> Sorry my friend but CA is where they are being fired from, this wave of destruction is heading over the border!!! This code I know!! :hn











going to my bunker, more fun from there.

how can I decode that?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That looks like all out war there....:tu


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

str8edg said:


> Nice one sir... are these sanctioned?
> 
> It's times like this that I am GLAD I am a member of the NAC!


Too bad its over 100 miles to the post office for you!! :chk:chk:chk


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Troop_lee said:


> Too bad its over 100 miles to the post office for you!! :chk:chk:chk


Na the post office is close.... there is just NEVER any mail there!!


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

str8edg said:


> Na the post office is close.... there is just NEVER any mail there!!


Well when you have to transport it by dog sled!


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice one...can't wait to see the damage


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> I have been advised by Captain Old Sailor that these hits are not sanctioned by the NAC.
> 
> Therefore I have opened the packages and returned the ordinance to its humidified bunker.
> 
> Sorry for the false launch.


I have heard that the older the fox, the more this happens prematurely!! :ss:ss


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow!! Someone has been busy! The sky is falling!!


----------

